# Griffin: il cane Brian morirà



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2013)

Duro colpo per i fan della serie animata *"I Griffin" (titolo originale Family Guy). *
Nella 12° serie (sesta puntata)* il cane Brian morirà sul lettino del veterinario dopo essere stato investito*. 

Al suo posto arriverà il personaggio di* Vinnie, un altro cane, dalla parlata italo americana*.

Sui Forum di appassionati alla serie e su tutta la rete si è scatenata la protesta dei fan.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Novembre 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2013)

L'ho letto in treno e sono sbiancato. Non si può togliere un personaggio come Brian


----------



## Sesfips (25 Novembre 2013)

Spoilerata GIGANTESCA. 
Tantissima gente si è lamentata di 'sta cosa. Me compreso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Non ci posso credere  la serie senza Brian perde davvero troppo


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2013)

Scelta che non condivido. Non trovo senso togliere personaggi a queste serie.


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scelta che non condivido. Non trovo senso togliere personaggi a queste serie.



Ma proprio il fatto che muoia qualcuno in una serie diciamo poco "seria" come i Griffin. Lo trovo davvero incomprensibile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2013)

e se il nuovo cane venisse doppiato da vinni di jersey shore? 

comunque sia..che dire ho visto il momento della morte e ho quasi pianto cavolo,scelta abbastanza incomprensibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto la scena,mi ha rovinato la giornata


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Comunque se volevano dare una scossa alla serie potevano fare altre mille cose tipo far divorziare Lois e Peter oppure far morire un personaggio inutile tipo Meg. E invece...


----------



## Sesfips (25 Novembre 2013)

Per chi volesse vedere la scena



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Novembre 2013)

Grazie dello spoiler


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

Noooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Ma perché ???


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Non capisco sta decisione. Brian era uno dei personaggi migliori della serie. Scelta scellerata.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

E se in realtà non morisse? Magari quella macchina è guidata dagli stessi Brian e Stewie, in un futuro. Possono essere tante cose..


----------



## Aragorn (26 Novembre 2013)

Vista proprio ora su YouTube  Veramente traumatizzante, quasi quanto la morte della mamma di Bambi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma proprio il fatto che muoia qualcuno in una serie diciamo poco "seria" come i Griffin. Lo trovo davvero incomprensibile.



ma infatti 
manco a One Piece muore la gente


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2013)

Mah, probabilmente il creatore non sapeva più che farsene, perchè è una scelta piuttosto stramba per una serie come i Griffin.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque se volevano dare una scossa alla serie potevano fare altre mille cose tipo far divorziare Lois e Peter oppure far morire un personaggio inutile tipo Meg. E invece...



Si concordo, anche se la morte di una figlia sarebbe stato troppo forte da digerire. Invece il cane viene rimpiazzato e apposto.

Comunque sia, non sono d'accordo potevano fare altre cose per rendere il tutto più nuovo. Ma non la morte di un personaggio come Brian.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2013)

dimostrazione che un evento triste capitato a un animale, e in questo caso animale di un cartone, crea pià effetto mediatico di quello che capita alle persone.

poi non ci vedo nulla di tragico che un autore faccia morire un suo personaggio anche se fa parte di quelli più famosi, guarda solo la Rolling quanti ne ha fatti morire in Harry Potter.

p,s personalmente non sono un gran fan dei Griffin,preferisco i Simpson.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2013)

Non ha senso nell'economia del cartone. Detto questo era il mio personaggio preferito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> dimostrazione che un evento triste capitato a un animale, e in questo caso animale di un cartone, crea pià effetto mediatico di quello che capita alle persone.
> 
> poi non ci vedo nulla di tragico che un autore faccia morire un suo personaggio anche se fa parte di quelli più famosi, guarda solo la Rolling quanti ne ha fatti morire in Harry Potter.
> 
> p,s personalmente non sono un gran fan dei Griffin,preferisco i Simpson.













Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si chiama Rowling


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2013)

Mah avrò visto si e no 3-4 puntate dei Griffin, preferisco di gran lunga i Simpson e anche Cleveland mi piaceva molto.


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Mi dispiace perché Brian è un bel personaggio, però i Griffin così si differenziano un po' dalle altre serie dai. Può essere interessante, finché non creperà Stewie io sarò ben lieto di guardarmi i Griffin, li seguo solo per lui, perché Peter è l'eccesso totale di Homer, oltrepassa il comico e ti fa solo pensare di volerlo ammazzare di botte uno così stupido. (e c'è gente che dice che Peter è molto meglio di Homer...mamma mia...)


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Si chiama Rowling



mi mancavi, ho dimenticato la w che p...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace perché Brian è un bel personaggio, però i Griffin così si differenziano un po' dalle altre serie dai. Può essere interessante, finché non creperà Stewie io sarò ben lieto di guardarmi i Griffin, li seguo solo per lui, perché Peter è l'eccesso totale di Homer, oltrepassa il comico e ti fa solo pensare di volerlo ammazzare di botte uno così stupido. (e c'è gente che dice che Peter è molto meglio di Homer...mamma mia...)








Non fare MAI questo discorso davanti ad una donna. pena il non sesso per anni


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Novembre 2013)

cmq ho letto in giro su vari forum che hanno voluto farlo morire per un colpo di scena simile a quello successo nei Simpson. 

*CONTIENE SPOILER DEI SIMPSON:*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la signorina caprapall morirà a causa di homer.


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq ho letto in giro su vari forum che hanno voluto farlo morire per un colpo di scena simile a quello successo nei Simpson.
> 
> *CONTIENE SPOILER DEI SIMPSON:*
> 
> ...



be' sui Simpson di personaggi morti ce ne sono stati, come la moglie di Flanders.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2013)

Sembra un episodio di Game of Thrones


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

I Griffin è altra roba rispetto ai Simpson,in positivo. C'è più ironia "da adulti",il Simpson è più da piccolini diciamo,nonostante abbiamo anche loro dell'ironia che a volte i ragazzini non colgono  non uccidetemi


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I Griffin è altra roba rispetto ai Simpson,in positivo. C'è più ironia "da adulti",il Simpson è più da piccolini diciamo,nonostante abbiamo anche loro dell'ironia che a volte i ragazzini non colgono  non uccidetemi



A me sembra proprio il contrario. I griffin si basano parzialmente anche sulla volgarità, cosa che i simpson molto raramente fanno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

I Griffin è comicità demenziale, i Simpson comicità geniale, hanno sfumature che i Griffin manco in cartolina vedono.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2013)

Io preferisco i Griffin onestamente.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me sembra proprio il contrario. I griffin si basano parzialmente anche sulla volgarità, cosa che i simpson molto raramente fanno.


Si son d'accordo,appunto anche per questo considero i Griffin più da grandicelli. Fanno parecchie allusioni al sesso ad esempio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si son d'accordo,appunto anche per questo considero i Griffin più da grandicelli. Fanno parecchie allusioni al sesso ad esempio.



Solo i grandicelli possono cogliere le sfumature dei Simpson.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Solo i grandicelli possono cogliere le sfumature dei Simpson.


Se la mettiamo su questo piano il miglior cartone animato è South Park    Geniale davvero,nelle ultime stagioni si son superati. In ogni puntata trattano ironicamente e senza riferimenti espliciti argomenti di attualità di ogni tipo.


----------



## Milo (28 Novembre 2013)

Non mi farete dormire stanotte... Il video è tristissimo sono tuttora triste...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Novembre 2013)

A me i Griffin piacciono un sacco per il fatto che sono spesso senza senso 

Comunque stiamo andando un pò off-topic, non è un topic di confronto tra Simpson e Griffin.


----------



## 2515 (28 Novembre 2013)

Io ricordo le prime due stagioni dei Simpson... erano molto più sboccati.XD In un episodio mi ricordo di Bart che dice "mer*a mer*a mer*a"XD


----------



## Sesfips (18 Dicembre 2013)

Lo hanno fatto resuscitare. LOL.
O meglio, non è mai morto.


----------



## O Animal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco il video del "ritorno"...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

La morte era una mossa per fare ancora più ascolti o per allagare gli interessi dei fan (?). Non vedo altri motivi.


----------

